# Anzeige Probleme Sansa Fuze(Reparatur?)



## digu25 (25. März 2009)

Ich habe meine Fuze schon seit ungefähr 3 Monaten und habe plötzlich ein Problem: Beim Angehen wir das Logo nicht angezeigt. man sieht das Menü. Musik läuft normal(inzwischen formatiert & firmware neu aufgespielt).
Sobald ich aber ein Knpf drücke wird das Display für ungefähr 10 sec. Dunkel wird für eine Sekunde angezigt und wird wieder Dunkel, aber die Tasten funktionieren.
Und sobald ich es am PC anstecke wird ganz Normal lesen schreiben bzw. laden angezeigt. 
Ich weiß nicht ob sich hier jemand auskennt mit sandisk garantie? Beim MM würde das zur Reparatur geschickt( Dauert ewig) Deshalb würde ich gerne noch versuchen das Problem zu lösen.

Könnt ihr mir helfen oder kennt evt. noch ein besseres Forum wo sich auskennt mit dem MP4Player?
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2009)

hast du bei MM denn wirklich mal gefragt? bei nur 3 monaten alter geben die dir vtl. doch direkt nen neuen mit.

FALLS die es einsenden, dann wird es über sansa aber auch nicht schneller gehen außer vlt. 2-3 tage wegen weglassen des umwegen über MM. dafür würdest du aber gewährleistungsansprüche gegenüber MM nicht eingefordert haben.

am besten kontaktiere sansa, wenn die sagen "o.k, zusenden, sie kriegen zu 99% nen neuen", dann mach das. aber ich denke, dass die den auch erstmal checken wollen, und im gegensatz zu MM musst du dann evlt. die versandkosten tragen, was bei nem 60€-gerät ärgerlich ist.


----------

